# 5 element kata



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 31, 2012)

5 ELEMENT KATA CHI NO KATA FU NO KATA KA NO KATA SUI NO KATA KU NO KATA some school use 4 some use 5 should school use all  more kata or less


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 31, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> 5 ELEMENT KATA CHI NO KATA FU NO KATA KA NO KATA SUI NO KATA KU NO KATA some school use 4 some use 5 should school use all  more kata or less




...huh?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bester (Mar 31, 2012)

That's what I say. It would be really nice if the poster would spell check, or format his posts properly but at this point I think that's an impossibility. His threads really don't contribute anything.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 31, 2012)

bily iz dis dis guy, yu nose? hes al lone in hiz shak tranin cuz he wans tu bee a reel ninja liks sho kashugi and sno shado. he canz heps it do, hiz morpher be boken. He taks do mast shreder late anz gits godan or radon or sumtin. rite bily!?!? Qwah!




Or use this special training manual by Ashida
View attachment $cvr-AAAK.gif


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 31, 2012)

Is that really Ashida Kim?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 31, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Is that really Ashida Kim?


http://www.dojopress.com/catalogbk41.html


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 31, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Is that really Ashida Kim?




Sadly, yes. Yes it is. I used to have him as a Facebook friend, in my BDFS days.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 31, 2012)

5 ELEMENT kata
CHI NO KATA 
FU NO KATA
KA NO KATA 
SUI NO KATA
KU NO KATA                                some use 4 element kata some use 5 element kata should school these kata or less is that better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it been  spelled


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 31, 2012)

i am do this to youll 

*1.10.5 Martial Talk Bashing*

Any member found to be bad mouthing the MartialTalk community at an outside location will be banned. If you do not care for this community, you really have no business here anyway.

have been this  but youll are do it to me sorry just be blunt im following the rules here i am be respectful it say thing cycle of hate becaues i feel like anything write or type i not under kim ok i do what one thing man said on here move on not get mad  but  iam lable a troll or touble make this every confuseing!
i am not bashing or hate on people but anytime i use real turm  i get bash  ot useing real turm that i know and doing  and study i know lot bujinkan member the treat me with respect and i do them same way..

the rule does say no bashing of any kind just wish people stop bashing me ok think if this friendly community if can't read this all say it been spell check all ready sorry this im not mad  or bashin you'll


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 31, 2012)

I assume he's trying to say "some schools use only 4 of the go gyo kata"? If that's true that's weird because the name of the kata grouping implies there are 5 kata.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 31, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i am do this to youll
> 
> *1.10.5 Martial Talk Bashing*
> 
> ...



If you're threatening to go somewhere else and tell everyone here how we treated you like an ignorant, illiterate hick, can you at least spell the name of the site right? Why don't you go play on Bullshido? I'm sure that you'd fit right in there. You were already banned from MAP for being an incoherent mess.



Himura Kenshin said:


> I assume he's trying to say "some schools use only 4 of the go gyo kata"? If that's true that's weird because the name of the kata grouping implies there are 5 kata.



So, since I don't pretend to understand any of what billy babbled, and billy keeps refusing to listen to Chris who explained things in great detail, can you explain it in simple terms that a guy who hasn't a clue what these are might understand?  By that I mean me.
Thanks.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 31, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> If you're threatening to go somewhere else and tell everyone here how we treated you like an ignorant, illiterate hick, can you at least spell the name of the site right? Why don't you go play on Bullshido? I'm sure that you'd fit right in there. You were already banned from MAP for being an incoherent mess.
> 
> 
> So, since I don't pretend to understand any of what billy babbled, and billy keeps refusing to listen to Chris who explained things in great detail, can you explain it in simple terms that a guy who hasn't a clue what these are might understand?  By that I mean me.
> Thanks.



See ya.............


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 1, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> 5 ELEMENT kata
> CHI NO KATA
> FU NO KATA
> KA NO KATA
> ...



Yes, Billy, you've made an effort on the spelling (which is appreciated), but your grammar is still difficult for people to understand what you're asking. 



Himura Kenshin said:


> I assume he's trying to say "some schools use only 4 of the go gyo kata"? If that's true that's weird because the name of the kata grouping implies there are 5 kata.



Yeah, that's what I got out of it as well... I agree that it's rather odd, and can't think of any school that teaches the kata but misses one of them. I really don't see how it's possible if you have the slightest bit of legitimacy, really.



The Last Legionary said:


> So, since I don't pretend to understand any of what billy babbled, and billy keeps refusing to listen to Chris who explained things in great detail, can you explain it in simple terms that a guy who hasn't a clue what these are might understand?  By that I mean me.
> Thanks.



I'm assuming you'll be back when you've served your time, so to answer you, within the Ninjutsu schools there is a group of basic movement patterns (referred to by a few names, such as Shoshin no Kata, Sanshin no Kata, Shoshin Gokei Gogyo no Kata, Goshin no Kata, or Gogyo no Kata, and one or two others I've come across) which are each named for the five elements expressed in Buddhist philosophies. These five elements are known as the Gokei, and are Chi (Earth), Sui (Water), Ka (Fire), Fu (Wind) and Ku (Void). These are thought to be from the Gyokko Ryu, although there has been some contention in Ninjutsu circles (I believe that they're from Gyokko myself).

These kata have been kind of a bane in the arts for a while, in some respects. Steve Hayes named them the "Gogyo no Kata", and used the idea of the five elements to express all the kata from each of the traditions as he presented Ninjutsu to the Western world (by presenting a kata from, say, Koto Ryu - such as Koyoku, a defense against a punch which you counter strike and move in deeply for an aggressive throw - as a "fire" kata, or a kata from Togakure Ryu as a "wind" kata, and so on), which has no basis whatsoever in the arts themselves. Additionally, the name he used (Gogyo no Kata) actually refers to a different set of elements (Earth, Wood, Water, Fire, Metal), which actually is used tactically within techniques and strategies. However, it was accepted, so it was let slide (for whatever reason) by the Japanese. This, amongst a number of other things, is why Steve Hayes is getting the kind of reception he does these days.

So if Billy is asking who uses all five kata from the Shoshin Gokei no Kata, that should be everyone. If they're not teaching all five, it's really not a good sign. But if he's asking who uses the elemental concept within the teaching of concepts and tactics, well, that's still present in Steve's Toshindo, but no one else has ever really used it that way.


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> If you're threatening to go somewhere else and tell everyone here how we treated you like an ignorant, illiterate hick, can you at least spell the name of the site right? Why don't you go play on Bullshido? I'm sure that you'd fit right in there. You were already banned from MAP for being an incoherent mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## bljohnson (Apr 8, 2012)

Listen to chris he gives very detailed information that is reliable. Most people don't want to take the time to do that so you should be grateful for his input.


----------

